# Yikes, it is back



## Mike1950 (Nov 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 5, 2017)

I got nuttin...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 5, 2017)

I got these. Kinda tricky little rascals, took some doing to keep them from coming into shop via garage door. Found the entry point, a little caulk and no more in shop...besides those that hiiack a ride in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 5, 2017)

@Mike1950 Are you referring to the snow or what looks like a burning bush? Because for you to claim it's back allows for both interpretations.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 5, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Mike1950 Are you referring to the snow or what looks like a burning bush? Because for you to claim it's back allows for both interpretations.



Dern islanders are wacky. That is a tree....


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 5, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Dern islanders are wacky. That is a tree....


This is a tree, that is a tall bush.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Nov 5, 2017)

Keep that up there Mike!
It's 84 now on it's way to 89, great down here! 
 Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 5, 2017)

Looks like Don is wearing Tony's pants....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Nov 5, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Looks like Don is wearing Tony's pants....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## CWS (Nov 5, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> View attachment 136617
> 
> View attachment 136618


Oh, it's just snow. I thought it was Don.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 5, 2017)

CWS said:


> Oh, it's just snow. I thought it was Don.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 5, 2017)

CWS said:


> Oh, it's just snow. I thought it was Don.



Cant get rid of don, we are stuck with him.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 5, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Cant get rid of don, we are stuck with him.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## CWS (Nov 5, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Cant get rid of don, we are stuck with him.


I thought he was coming back to spend the winter.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 5, 2017)

CWS said:


> I thought he was coming back to spend the winter.


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 5, 2017)

Kinda like a bad rash...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 5, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Kinda like a bad rash...
> 
> View attachment 136640


You would know...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 5, 2017)

Don't make me trump your witch doctor...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Robert Baccus (Nov 12, 2017)

I love to turn mimosa--where can I find that big monster--I'll buy or steal the whole big bush for sure yeah me.


----------



## Clay3063 (Nov 12, 2017)

We had 4" monday morning. It was gone that afternoon except for the stuff up in the high country.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 12, 2017)

Robert Baccus said:


> I love to turn mimosa--where can I find that big monster--I'll buy or steal the whole big bush for sure yeah me.



I believe I have some mimosa hiding somewhere.


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 12, 2017)

Brother Clay... You must be psychic! Was just wondering how you were doing yesterday afternoon and was gonna check on you. Assume you're still in Colorado since we haven't heard all the other Texicans screaming and crying about the white stuff! Hope all is well.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clay3063 (Nov 18, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Brother Clay... You must be psychic! Was just wondering how you were doing yesterday afternoon and was gonna check on you. Assume you're still in Colorado since we haven't heard all the other Texicans screaming and crying about the white stuff! Hope all is well.



LOL. We went to bed last night with 40-50 mph winds. Woke up with 2" of the white stuff on the ground. That was a sorta surprise. But the 4th snow of the season so far. We are both doing well. The treatment is all that they said and so much more. You'd be amazed at all the positive "side effects". And for those who are not in the know I'll make this prediction: When the rest of the male population who were and are being misinformed as much as I was finally figures out that God already gave us the answer to our.... how shall we say this, ... personal male issues... I predict a major uprising against the makers of the little blue pill specifically, the pharmaceutical industry and the government in general. Just saying. 
My arthritis is gone. I sleep all night every night for a minimum of 8 hours and usually a little longer. Food tastes... better. I can't explain it. Trust me. Colors are clearer, etc. Why? Because the compounds in this plant are vascular relaxers; they increase blood flow. They are also the best anti inflammatory known to man. Go figure. But I won't go into a long diatribe. Thanks for asking about me Rocky. I'm doing great!

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Nov 18, 2017)

Clay3063 said:


> LOL. We went to bed last night with 40-50 mph winds. Woke up with 2" of the white stuff on the ground. That was a sorta surprise. But the 4th snow of the season so far. We are both doing well. The treatment is all that they said and so much more. You'd be amazed at all the positive "side effects". And for those who are not in the know I'll make this prediction: When the rest of the male population who were and are being misinformed as much as I was finally figures out that God already gave us the answer to our.... how shall we say this, ... personal male issues... I predict a major uprising against the makers of the little blue pill specifically, the pharmaceutical industry and the government in general. Just saying.
> My arthritis is gone. I sleep all night every night for a minimum of 8 hours and usually a little longer. Food tastes... better. I can't explain it. Trust me. Colors are clearer, etc. Why? Because the compounds in this plant are vascular relaxers; they increase blood flow. They are also the best anti inflammatory known to man. Go figure. But I won't go into a long diatribe. Thanks for asking about me Rocky. I'm doing great!



Glad it' going do well for you Clay! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 18, 2017)

Good to hear Clay. Hope it all keeps going well so you can get back to normal life.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Good to hear Clay!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 19, 2017)

Winter has arrived here as well. 22 at night time need a jacket!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

